# albuterol and endurance training



## Vitriol (Jul 26, 2016)

hi.  first post.

i'm interested in albuterol for endurance training.  With regard to PED rather than specifically weight loss, am i correct in thinking that because of the short half-life that you could take it only for the portion of the day that you're training or would you need to take it all day long in order to get the benefit?  

Thanks.


----------



## Beefcake (Jul 26, 2016)

Albuterol is like clen but less stimulant.  I was on it for a little bit and didn't notice and difference in my cardio workout.  I think if you could get the inhaler that might work better IMO.  BTW-nice first post.


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 26, 2016)

Definitely want to shy away from clen... too many stories of side-effects.  I was looking at tablets for long-distance running and had read that albuterol could give you a 4-5% boost which would be great for training over 10k.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2016)

I wonder if EPO would be a better option than albuterol.  You would want medical supervision for this though.

Suggest you start with ephedrine though.


----------



## snake (Jul 26, 2016)

I heard this also but one thing I did question is the increase in heart rate as a side. (BroScience Warning) No doubt it helps with your air but if your heart is working a little harder, would that actually result in a net gain? 

I can say when I got on TRT and was training, I saw a quantifiable difference and when I upped the dose, even more of a difference. I'm no runner by any stretch of the imagination but I have done a few 5K's and one 10K. I can tell you, test makes a difference.


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 26, 2016)

Agreed on the EPO, but i'm totally new to this and that's past my comfort zone at present.

snake, it's my understanding that albuterol doesn't attach to the same receptors as clem and is more heart healthy because of that.


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 26, 2016)

Read up on Ephedrine, re Pillar's recommendation, it looks like "prolonged" usage almost mandates a heart attack or cerebral hemorrhaging.  I'm willing to listen to arguments to the contrary.  In the meantime though... the quasi-blue skies of albuterol.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 26, 2016)

I've used alberterol before and it was in tablet form. 4mg tabs and I'll say they indeed work. As is mentioned already, its not quite like clen. Way less of a stim but its properties for opening up your airways and lungs are tremendous. I can tell the difference each time I take one when I'll workout, walk, or go hiking. I think it would work well for long distance running. Better than nothing for sure.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Albuterol is a true b2 agonist (lung dominant) while Clen is as dirty-b1 and b2 (heart and lungs) hence sides.
> 
> Agree with POB that EPO is a solid option unless you have a Hx of marrow cancers in your family, and as he stated keep an eye on baseline and H/H, your RBCs may go bananas.
> 
> How to get it Pharma grade may be an issue. Good luck man. What are your overall goals?



Leaves me with a question for my doc. Whenever my asthma gets out of control- usually if I catch a simple cold- he will script albuterol for my nebulizer.  He also wants me in Flovent and prednisone. I have used the flovent obviously for inflammation but he said the prednisone was for my heart with all the albuterol.  I thought the major difference was just half life. Albuterol is safe for the heart?

I always refuse the prednisone regardless. Nasty ****ing drug that shit is.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 27, 2016)

Google Alberto Salazar.  He is/was the US Track Coach and Nike Oregon Project coach; and pushed his athletes to take a lot of PEDs including Albuterol.  He reportedly used it as well when he competed.  I believe his nickname was Albuterol Tony.


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 28, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Good luck man. What are your overall goals?



right now, just dropping weight and trying to break through some walls.  I want to get out of my slump and back into "fighting form".  when i hit that then i'd like to steer my ship to ultra distance events.  I know the albuterol will be good for the metabolism and weight loss but had that nagging question about whether or not i could just hit it for training time or if it was a 24/7 thing to see advantages.

Maintenance Man: were you just using albuterol for asthmatic usage or specifically for the endurance boost?

Pillar: there is a huge mechanical difference between inhalator and pill albuterol.  the inhalers won't give you any performance boost.

Megatron28: thanks for the homework will have a look.

ALL: thanks for the lively discussion.  very welcoming.


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 28, 2016)

of course, now i'm super curious about meldonium.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have tried taking 4mg of Albuterol before my hockey games.  Can't say I really noticed much of a difference, but hockey is fairly anaerobic if you keep your shifts short (like you are supposed to).


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 30, 2016)

Q. The place I had sourced for this wants a minimum $70 order and $30 shipping.  Is that more or less the norm... to enforce a bulk order?  It's quite a bit more albuterol than i want to order for a trial run.  And, the $100 price tag seems waaay too neat to me.  [i don't think this question is outside boundary of thread guidelines as i'm not talking about anywhere specific.  but happy to scratch the question if it's too close to the bone.]


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 30, 2016)

Vitriol said:


> Q. The place I had sourced for this wants a minimum $70 order and $30 shipping.  Is that more or less the norm... to enforce a bulk order?  It's quite a bit more albuterol than i want to order for a trial run.  And, the $100 price tag seems waaay too neat to me.  [i don't think this question is outside boundary of thread guidelines as i'm not talking about anywhere specific.  but happy to scratch the question if it's too close to the bone.]



I won't comment on prices or minimums, but have you looked at picking up ketotifen as well so you don't have to cycle 2 weeks on / 2 weeks off?  And picking up some cialis for daily use is always a good move!


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 30, 2016)

Megatron, I'm aware of the ketotifen hack.  Hopefully i can resolve that at the same time as the Al issue.  I'm not aware of the applicaiton of cialis though.  What's the link there?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 30, 2016)

Ephedrine + Caffeine for lifting, weight loss

Albuterol + Caffeine for endurance work


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 30, 2016)

Vitriol said:


> Megatron, I'm aware of the ketotifen hack.  Hopefully i can resolve that at the same time as the Al issue.  I'm not aware of the applicaiton of cialis though.  What's the link there?



Good erections.  Extra pumps in the gym.  Lower BP (not a bad idea on Albuterol).  Helps prevent BPH.  And do I mention rock hard erections?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2016)

Megatron28 said:


> Good erections.  Extra pumps in the gym.  Lower BP (not a bad idea on Albuterol).  Helps prevent BPH.  And do I mention rock hard erections?



You forgot to mention the amazing elections


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm all in favor of having harder wood; but wouldn't lower BP mess with the "endurance" part of the goal?  BPH = Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia?


----------



## pharmacist (Jul 31, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Leaves me with a question for my doc. Whenever my asthma gets out of control- usually if I catch a simple cold- he will script albuterol for my nebulizer.  He also wants me in Flovent and prednisone. I have used the flovent obviously for inflammation but he said the prednisone was for my heart with all the albuterol.  I thought the major difference was just half life. Albuterol is safe for the heart?
> 
> I always refuse the prednisone regardless. Nasty ****ing drug that shit is.



 Kudos for staying away from the Prednisone if possible! Albuterol is safer for your heart than Clen that is for sure. Way safer!


Best Regards


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 31, 2016)

Vitriol said:


> I'm all in favor of having harder wood; but wouldn't lower BP mess with the "endurance" part of the goal?  BPH = Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia?



Not that I am aware of.  Don't most athletes typically have low resting blood pressure?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> If Cialis fixed elections, Bernie Sanders should have def been in.



There is seriously nothing worse than ****ing up a good joke with a God damn typo 

I am so embarrassed


----------



## Vitriol (Aug 1, 2016)

in answer to my own question.  placed an order today.  seems like $30 for intl shipping is pretty standard and a survey of seemingly legit sites show an array of what constitutes a minimum order.  so, we'll see...

election or not.


----------



## Vitriol (Aug 21, 2016)

Week 2.  Sort of baby-stepping it.  Currently rocking 6mg a day.  Haven't noticed any appreciable difference in the 4 loaded workout period.  Certainly is an appetite suppressant.


----------

